# Some projects on my work table...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Here are some of the projects I'm working on... 

The first car is a Cobra for the T-Jet, the other 4 are AFX cars; a Tyco S Cheetah adapted to the AFX, something that looks like a Mach 5, a 71 Camaro which will have interchangable hoods (2 different L-88 hoods, a prostock hood and a Stinger hood) and a McLaren F1.

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I hope the F1 is for the XT chassis, as it will be popular here in the UK once transferred to the Tomy chassis.

The other question is when will it be on sale?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I hope the F1 is for the XT chassis, as it will be popular here in the UK once transferred to the Tomy chassis.
> 
> The other question is when will it be on sale?


 All the cars pictured except for the Cobra are AFX/X-Traction cars. Time frame is 3 to 6 months. Some of the projects are further along than others. The McLaren will be a street version. There will be an unpainted kit available to allow people to decorate as they like...

Dan


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Dan 

I can't wait for a Cobra that looks like a Cobra!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

41-willys said:


> Dan
> 
> I can't wait for a Cobra that looks like a Cobra!


Same here...A Cobra that will have the good proportions of a real Cobra will be a killer car


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Lenny;

What kind of glass are you going to use on the Tyco S Cheetah ?

Neal


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

volvo1:1 said:


> Lenny;
> 
> What kind of glass are you going to use on the Tyco S Cheetah ?
> 
> Neal


 I'm using the canopy that came with the original...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> Here are some of the projects I'm working on...
> 
> The first car is a Cobra for the T-Jet, the other 4 are AFX cars; a Tyco S Cheetah adapted to the AFX, something that looks like a Mach 5, a 71 Camaro which will have interchangable hoods (2 different L-88 hoods, a prostock hood and a Stinger hood) and a McLaren F1.
> 
> Dan


Dan you will have to do the other TYCO S cars the Jag 2D and the Ferrari to go along with the Cheetah 

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> Dan you will have to do the other TYCO S cars the Jag 2D and the Ferrari to go along with the Cheetah
> 
> Roger Corrie


Agreed....I have these converted now for personal use, but these would be great if Lenny did them!

Go Lenny go!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SCJ said:


> Agreed....I have these converted now for personal use, but these would be great if Lenny did them!
> 
> Go Lenny go!
> 
> ...


 You guys mean to do these for AFX, not T-Jet, right?

Johnny, I sent you a few emails in the past few days. Let me know if you got them.

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking good! Keep those AFX sized bodies coming!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, any plans for the Tyco S '65 Thunderbird? I think it'd be a good candidate for a Tjet body, it goes well with the Rivieras and Toronados and Galaxies and other year Tbirds...

--rick


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

lenny said:


> You guys mean to do these for AFX, not T-Jet, right?
> 
> Johnny, I sent you a few emails in the past few days. Let me know if you got them.
> 
> Dan


Yes, for AFX and in "real" paint schemes even if only the base color.

EM received and answered.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If one tyco "s" car is reproduced it should be that black 1934 (?) pickup truck. I had one a long time ago, but no more, and their hard to find. would look sweet in red or navy blue.
If theres anyway I could help in getting that done with you Dan, drop me an email and we'll talk.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> You guys mean to do these for AFX, not T-Jet, right?
> 
> Johnny, I sent you a few emails in the past few days. Let me know if you got them.
> 
> Dan


Yes for the AFX. Like John I converted a couple. Never did find glass for the Ferrari 

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Anyone else think it's bogus that Dan has not posted close-up shots of these cars yet? 

'doba


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone else think it's bogus that Dan has not posted close-up shots of these cars yet?
> 
> 'doba


 Well, I guess I could set up a web cam and give you really grainy crappy shots of them. Would that make you happy?

I post closeups of finished production cars that are ready for sale. These are projects I'm working on. Call them teasers if you like. Would a close up shot help you out in some way, or validate these projects for you, since you think these are bogus?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

How about a LITTLE RED WAGON body with a nice chrome engine and side pipes

I;ve been costumizing a few resins and a few die casts of this body, but an AFX body would be awesome! Any of Tom Daniels body designs would also be a great choice.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> How about a LITTLE RED WAGON body with a nice chrome engine and side pipes
> 
> I;ve been costumizing a few resins and a few die casts of this body, but an AFX body would be awesome! Any of Tom Daniels body designs would also be a great choice.


I would like a Little red wagon body also :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> Well, I guess I could set up a web cam and give you really grainy crappy shots of them. Would that make you happy?


 *Sure. It works for others.*



lenny said:


> Would a close up shot help you out in some way . . . ?


 *Yes -- I could see the cars better.*



lenny said:


> Would a close up shot . . . validate these projects for you, since you think these are bogus?


 *The only thing that is bogus is your inability to handle a little ribbing.
C H I L L O U T. *:lol:

'doba


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> *Yes -- I could see the cars better.*


here ya go...


----------

